# Anybody have a weston cigar case



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.redenvelope.com/re/gifts...allpartial&initSrch=search&oid=10725330&nc2=1
is the lighter and cutter any good? i never heard of the brand.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't know anything about it, but it sure looks classy.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

yes it does look classy.
but i fear buying it as i don't want an expensive $80 leather case and a crappy lighter/cutter that doesn't work or cut. but i been looking for something like this,wish thre were more info about it.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

The cutter is single blade and looks light. The lighter is probably a flame and not a torch. Check their return policy and if it's liberal enough, order it and if it's not to your liking, send the mother back.:tu


----------

